# how do we sex our polish chicks?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

right, the polish ebay chicks are now about 6 weeks old and we still dont know what sexes we have, is there any laymans way of sexin them?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont know if any of these methods will help but have a look anyway:lol2:
Polish Chooks - General Care - Polish Chickens


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cheers lady google :2thumb:


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awww post some pics 

I saw some of these at the farm the other day, they were so cute!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well shell, i just did the clapping test...........................they all looked at me as if i was stupid:lol2:...........will check for thick legs tomorrow


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

PSML:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

do any look to have larger combs than the others?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> do any look to have larger combs than the others?


 
combs as in red things on their heads????

if so none seem to have any

they have wicked hairdo's tho:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ive just been informed they dont have combs:blush: so wasted 10 mins looking for them:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ditta said:


> combs as in red things on their heads????
> 
> if so none seem to have any


your joking right? all chickens have combs look closely cocks combs develop quicker than hens. 

i am always 99% accurate when I sex by going by combs


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Just spoken to my Chicken Whisper:notworthy: and apperntly hens head feathers will be like a pompom and a cocks will be like mowhawk , also polish have a split comb like my Sultans but all chickens have a comb of some sort big or small


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> Just spoken to my Chicken Whisper:notworthy: and apperntly hens head feathers will be like a pompom and a cocks will be like mowhawk , also polish have a split comb like my Sultans but all chickens have a comb of some sort big or small


 
i will look again in daylight, as for hairdos they do look different but the frizzle looks different again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cammylover (Aug 31, 2008)

NO!
Polish do NOT have cones, they have wattles unless they are the beared type in which case some dont have them but polish lack head cones


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

cammylover said:


> NO!
> Polish do NOT have cones, they have wattles unless they are the beared type in which case some dont have them but polish lack head cones


they do have a comb all chickens do but polish have a split comb that i have found out now is hard to see In addition to combs the large crests are due to a cone on the top of their skull
Polish are not my thing I'm a game girl :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cammylover said:


> NO!
> Polish do NOT have cones, they have wattles unless they are the beared type in which case some dont have them but polish lack head cones


 I have no idea what a head cone is. But I can assure you that Polish do indeed have combs.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Post up some head pics of each chick, front on and side on.
I'll see if I can let you know from the way the feather creast is developing.
Yes Polands do have combs. They are tiny even on the cocks but they are like 2 tiny prongs almost like mini devil horns. Bearded ones don't have wattles. Non Beardeds have wattles. Combs are virtually unnoticable on hens.

We have lots of Polands in Frizzle, Smooth, Bearded and non Bearded.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok some piccies of heads not sure how good these are and please excuse my breasts:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

and iddy b our brahma chick


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: Ditta is a girl :lol2: Sorry hun Ive just never seen you show your feminine side before:whistling2:


Gorgeous chicks by the way:flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:lol2:


Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ditta is a girl :lol2: Sorry hun Ive just never seen you show your feminine side before:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous chicks by the way:flrt:


 
yes shell i do have girl equipment:mf_dribble:
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> yes shell i do have girl equipment:mf_dribble:
> :lol2::lol2:


dont i know it :mf_dribble::flrt::mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

this thread has had me pmsl,nice baps n chickens Dita,lol...i prefere the freaky ginger ones tho .xxx Kaos girlfreind gets here in 4 weeks,she is sooooo cute you will have to come n see her.:flrt::flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

As a rule look at the neck and rump feathers.Hens neck and rump feathers will all be rounded/blunt.Cocks neck and rump feathers will have some sharper/pointed ones mixed with rounded/blunt at that age.When adult they'll be all sharper/pointed.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like 2 are cocks but pictures aren't great really not being in focus.
But Polands are quick to start crowing. Had 3 boys now and and all 3 have started crowing before 10 weeks lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i just want to know is the frizzle a cock cos thats why we got them and only one turned out frizzle :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

stick up another pic of the frizzle, side on and direct front on.


----------

